# Can you recommend Commentary?



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I was wonderingIf anyone would recommend what they like for commentaries on the Westminster Confession,I like R.C Sproul among others and he has one as a 3 vol. called "Truths we Confess" is this one good? I need one at a layman's level with a love for God through the confession,any opinions would be greatly welcomed

May God give you a hunger for Him today


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wonderingIf anyone would recommend what they like for commentaries on the Westminster Confession,I like R.C Sproul among others and he has one as a 3 vol. called "Truths we Confess" is this one good? I need one at a layman's level with a love for God through the confession,any opinions would be greatly welcomed
> 
> May God give you a hunger for Him today



Of course it's a good one for two reasons: Sproul wrote it and I have it!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 26, 2009)

I am just finishing up "truths we confess" and I thought it was a very good read. RC gives a lot of contemporary illustrations which did not bother me but if you are looking for just straight vanilla, meaning the text measured by scripture, this is not it. Not to shortchange RC, he does a good job of developing each statement.

I would give it two thumbs up. I have not read any other commentaries on the WCF.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 26, 2009)

Something that might fit the bill a little better (and I, at any rate, would prefer it to Sproul) would be Wayne Spear's "Faith of our Fathers" that was published a few years ago. It's only 176 pages long and quite sound from what I've read of it. I haven't read the Sproul commentary (and don't have it) but I've come to like his stuff less and less over the years (though I still recommend the Holiness of God to anyone just getting into Reformed ideas).


----------



## beej6 (Jan 26, 2009)

The "modern classic" WCF commentary is GI Williamson's. He also has a commentary on the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## brianeschen (Jan 26, 2009)

I have not finished it yet, but I have been enjoying The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith by Robert Shaw.


----------



## GD (Jan 26, 2009)

A. A. Hodge wrote a terrific Commentary on the WCF, published by Banner. CVBBS sells them inexpensively. Hodge also has a good chapter at the beginning treating all the historical confessions to put things into context.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 26, 2009)

Search on my blog.


----------



## Casey (Jan 26, 2009)

David G said:


> A. A. Hodge wrote a terrific Commentary on the WCF, published by Banner. CVBBS sells them inexpensively. Hodge also has a good chapter at the beginning treating all the historical confessions to put things into context.


The Banner edition is very nice. The text is available online for free, too.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> I have not finished it yet, but I have been enjoying The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith by Robert Shaw.



That's a fabulous book. First published in 1845. Easy to read and understand, yet very thorough in its treatment. The _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology_ calls it "the most thorough commentary by a Scottish Presbyterian" (p. 770). Shaw lived from 1795 to 1863.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dr Sproul's 3 part commentary, Truths We Confess is very, very good.

GI Williamson's Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes is very very good as well, more of a study guide.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 27, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Something that might fit the bill a little better (and I, at any rate, would prefer it to Sproul) would be Wayne Spear's "Faith of our Fathers" that was published a few years ago. It's only 176 pages long and quite sound from what I've read of it. I haven't read the Sproul commentary (and don't have it) but I've come to like his stuff less and less over the years (though I still recommend the Holiness of God to anyone just getting into Reformed ideas).



Highly recommend Dr. Spear's book. I had him for class back in the Spring and he is a brilliant guy.


----------

